# Classic gold match or cup II



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

I was at the local shop today and they had a Kimber classic gold match II or was it a classic gold cup II, blued not stainless, in a bout 90% or better shape. To say the least I really like the gun. What is something like this worth? To my understanding this was one of the higher end models a few years back.Is this true? Is there any thing to look out for with these pistols. They are asking $520, to much or ok deal?


----------



## Gun Slinger (Jan 12, 2009)

One thing to watch out for is the guide rod, on these years they are known to be junk, cheap throw ins.. .

Otherwise I've heard of them needing a complete revamp after 1000 rounds or every so often, something I'd stay away from. 

Also, the feed ramp, where themselves out often, and need to be COMPLETLY REPACED,, ,, another big no no. 


I have a Taurus, and it shoots absolutly perfect ! perfect accuracy, the best gun ever made.


----------

